# Advice needed BEANS



## Jonhul (Dec 24, 2014)

NEVER bought fresh roasted beans before. I will soon have all my espresso making equipment but just need some beans! I'm thinking maybe a subscription is a good idea to try a variety of beans over time.

Any advice on where to buy from will be helpful. One that i keep coming across from member posts is Rave?

which blends are recommended?

should i just use my geographically closest roaster?

when it comes to coffee roasters there seems to be an abundance. It's quite overwhelming!

any help is much appreciated









ps. If it helps narroow anything down i will be drinking espresso based drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jonhul said:


> NEVER bought fresh roasted beans before. I will soon have all my espresso making equipment but just need some beans! I'm thinking maybe a subscription is a good idea to try a variety of beans over time. *Id try some roasters out to start before a sub, if totally new to espresso then id pick u couple of beans and or blends and get 500g of each to help you dial them in and experiment brew ratios , drink types with When you have found a roaster you like and or trust then a sub can be a great way of travelling around the coffee world, learning what beans comes from where and how they taste.*
> 
> Any advice on where to buy from will be helpful. One that i keep coming across from member posts is Rave? Y*ep one of a lot of good roasters and forum sponsors along with Has Bean , Smokey Barn , Coffee COmapss.. All will have tasting notes against the stuff they sell *
> 
> ...


 *What grinder and machine are you gonna be using ? do you do any brewed at all, are we talking mainly milk drinks, latte etc. What experience do you have of making espresso based drinks *


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Like boots says I'd actually try a good few different roasters first to see what you like, they all have their own roasting style and we all have our favourites.

Try about 500g of one bean first until you get the hang of it on your new equipment, you are then free to try lots of different ones then when you find one you really like consider the subscription.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I would do the opposite if starting my espresso journey. I would buy a bean I like the sound of ( there are loads mentioned here) and stick with that until I start to get consistently acceptable results from my method and techniques.

Bearing in mind possible high levels of wastage in the early stages and with hindsight/my taste preference I would go with Rave Italian Job; good taste and easy to use with the benefit of lower pricing


----------



## Jonhul (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys . Gonna be getting a gaggia classic and still trying to bag a half decent grinder. I've done some French press with supermarket coffee which didn't quite hit the spot. I'll be Trying espresso and I quite like latte as well. Never actually had an espresso without milk tho (judging from my experiences at coffee shops, fast food places and Starbucks ). I'll follow your advice and start with 500g bag. Any big shouts then for trying first? with good price point.

Absolute beginner when it comes to espresso


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Columbian Suarez from Rave.Gets good reviews and is nice as espresso or in milk.

Good price 350g £5.50 or have a good play with a kilo for £13..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jonhul said:


> Thanks for the info guys . Gonna be getting a gaggia classic and still trying to bag a half decent grinder. I've done some French press with supermarket coffee which didn't quite hit the spot. I'll be Trying espresso and I quite like latte as well. Never actually had an espresso without milk tho (judging from my experiences at coffee shops, fast food places and Starbucks ). I'll follow your advice and start with 500g bag. Any big shouts then for trying first? with good price point.
> 
> Absolute beginner when it comes to espresso


Before you go any where near an espresso machine I suggest learning what decent coffee tastes like , so redo the french press with some freshly roasted high quality beans - freshly ground , visit some cafes which are rated for doing a great job with great coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll be following this advice as well so am interested in what people think.

I've got a cafetière (French press?) and a selection box of (probably stale lol) Whittards coffee for my birthday off my sister - unless I can put it through the pressurised pf?

There is a roaster here in York so might have a look at their website as you can collect from them after they've roasted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Before you go any where near an espresso machine I suggest learning what decent coffee tastes like , so redo the french press with some freshly roasted high quality beans - freshly ground , visit some cafes which are rated for doing a great job with great coffee.


This is good advice , it's not hard to make better milk drinks than starbucks , simply getting the milk to a decent temp for example . But tasting what good coffee tastes like brewed or espresso either from a cafe or a French press can.really opened up the possibilities of what coffee can taste like


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Understand your ingredients before you try and become a chef ; )


----------



## Jonhul (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm gonna start with my local roaster, exchange coffee. Anyone heard of it? Nearly geared up now, Excited!


----------



## JimG (Nov 4, 2014)

I've got a small independent coffee shop near me that sell beans from a couple of local roasters. They use the beans in their shop and so can advise about tasting notes, grind and methods too. Could this be an option for you? Could save on delivery costs too.


----------



## Jonhul (Dec 24, 2014)

JimG said:


> I've got a small independent coffee shop near me that sell beans from a couple of local roasters. They use the beans in their shop and so can advise about tasting notes, grind and methods too. Could this be an option for you? Could save on delivery costs too.


thats exactly what im going to do with my local shop/ roasters


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ah I never thought of going to my local shops. Will have a look.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I think one of the most important things is consistency.

Whatever you choose to do, you need to make sure you can get hold of the same beans, regularly, and while they are very fresh.

When you are starting out with espresso, you want to minimise as many variables as possible. Stick to the same beans (assuming you like them and they are good) while you perfect the other parts of pulling a shot.

It is crucial that beans are fresh. You don't want to be chasing your tail with dialling in beans all the time and wasting bags and bags of coffee. Find a coffee you like, by trying it at the roasters, and stick to it for a while. And remember, generally speaking, no amount of perfect tamping and grinding will get a good shot out of crap/stale beans









Hope this helps.

Aaron


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Jonhul said:


> I'm gonna start with my local roaster, exchange coffee. Anyone heard of it? Nearly geared up now, Excited!


I don't know Exchange, but this sounds like a good plan.

Eyedee put me onto Limini (I also use others in my area), where I can drop in on my way to work so no extra postage fees(!) I started with their three 'espresso' blends and went from there. They being the full-timers, they understand what it is they're selling, and their love of the subject shows in conversation. Same applies to any such place I've been. From time to time they will suggest an alternative or limited run blend, as they get to know your likes and dislikes. Don't be afraid to say you weren't so keen on a particular thing, as that gives the supplier more clue as to where to point you next.

Enjoy!

P.s. Dammit! I see Exchange have a shop in Skipton. A day out coming on.. ;-)


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> ... And remember, generally speaking, no amount of perfect tamping and grinding will get a good shot out of crap/stale beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1.. Been there. If you ever find some old beans lurking at the back of the cupboard it's worth doing it once just so you never get tempted again! :-D


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Has anybody mentioned resting fresh beans to you? It's all new to me too........

So how long would you recommend resting rave beans etc......does the resting time change depending on the type of bean you order from them?

Are there any sort of set rules for resting or is it a personal choice as such.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was advised a few days from roasting date should be fine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wuyang said:


> Has anybody mentioned resting fresh beans to you? It's all new to me too........
> 
> So how long would you recommend resting rave beans etc......does the resting time change depending on the type of bean you order from them?
> 
> Are there any sort of set rules for resting or is it a personal choice as such.


In general 5 days should be fine for espresso

Anecdotally people refer to the taste of Rave blends such as Italian Job and Signature improving after a longer rest ( say 10 days )

If you have these then why not try over a few days...


----------

